# My Nautilus Progression Thread.



## voidrx (Aug 25, 2021)

Yeah, I use Nautilus decided to make a progression thread. I am currently sub15 with Nautilus. I use the L5E variant. I am the fastest user, and I hold the Unofficial World Record Single for Nautilus with a time of 6.89 seconds. My goal is to be world-class with Nautilus-L5E. 
I'll post something whenever I hit a new time barrier, or whenever I learn a new algset. 
Currently I know full NCLL, L5EP, and I plan on learning full NCOLL, full L5E, and all the good sets of ANCLL. Also after that I plan on learning the good sets of one-looking NCLL and L5E. This would be like a trick subset that can come up sometimes.

Also, here is the Nautilus discord server link if you are interested. 








Join the Nautilus Method Discord Server!


Check out the Nautilus Method community on Discord - hang out with 98 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg


----------



## LBr (Aug 25, 2021)

better change your name


----------



## voidrx (Aug 25, 2021)

LBr said:


> better change your name


I can't. I have to be a premium member to do that and I ain't paying to just change my name, plus I like roux, I used to main it, and I firmly believe that it should be more popular than CFOP someday.


----------



## LBr (Aug 25, 2021)

i can change it and im not premium, but if you don't want to that's fine


----------



## voidrx (Aug 25, 2021)

LBr said:


> i can change it and im not premium, but if you don't want to that's fine


You can?


----------



## LBr (Aug 25, 2021)

yh


----------



## voidrx (Aug 25, 2021)

LBr said:


> yh


how?


----------



## LBr (Aug 25, 2021)

"account details"


----------



## voidrx (Aug 25, 2021)

LBr said:


> "account details"


i cant find it


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 26, 2021)

Rouxvolutionist said:


> I am the fastest user, and I hold the Unofficial World Record Single for Nautilus with a time of 6.89 seconds.


I was going to say no until I saw this


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 26, 2021)

Rouxvolutionist said:


> i cant find it


It says I can change it.


----------



## voidrx (Oct 8, 2021)

voidrx said:


> Yeah, I use Nautilus decided to make a progression thread. I am currently sub15 with Nautilus. I use the L5E variant. I am the fastest user, and I hold the Unofficial World Record Single for Nautilus with a time of 6.89 seconds. My goal is to be world-class with Nautilus-L5E.
> I'll post something whenever I hit a new time barrier, or whenever I learn a new algset.
> Currently I know full NCLL, L5EP, and I plan on learning full NCOLL, full L5E, and all the good sets of ANCLL. Also after that I plan on learning the good sets of one-looking NCLL and L5E. This would be like a trick subset that can come up sometimes.
> 
> ...


its' been a while.
im sub 13 now and have a new pb single of 6.16 seconds. 
I'm also working on learning 2GN for memorizing full L5E.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 8, 2021)

What's your opinion on Naughty-Ness?


----------



## voidrx (Oct 8, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> What's your opinion on Naughty-Ness?


I haven't learned it and don't plan on learning it until I am world-class because, in my opinion, ANCLL will be much more useful in the long term compared to TNCLL (Naughty-Ness). It will be much better as a trick set where if you happen to get an ANCLL set that you don't know, then you solve NSB normally and do Naughty-Ness


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 8, 2021)

voidrx said:


> I haven't learned it and don't plan on learning it until I am world-class because, in my opinion, ANCLL will be much more useful in the long term compared to TNCLL (Naughty-Ness). It will be much better as a trick set where if you happen to get an ANCLL set that you don't know, then you solve NSB normally and do Naughty-Ness


What is ANCLL?


----------



## voidrx (Oct 8, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> What is ANCLL?


The Nautilus equivalent of ACMLL. 








ACMLL


Info ACMLL content has moved to a website with block types separated into their own sheets. Better algorithms have also been generated for sets. This document is no longer being maintained. View the ACMLL website below. <a href="https://sites.google.com/site/athefre/acmll?authuser=0">https://sit...




docs.google.com


----------



## voidrx (Oct 27, 2021)

I've switched to Nautilus-ZBLL, my reason being that I was never gonna learn full L5E. Learning hundreds of MU gen algs did not appeal to me at all and I'd been putting it off for months. 
My new progression plan is as follows.

1. Learn EODB
2. Learn dFR square algs
3. Learn DF + dBR algs
4. Learn 2GLL
5. Learn TUL ZB
6. Learn H/Pi ZB
7. Learn S/AS ZB


----------



## voidrx (Nov 9, 2021)

So. I have been switching alot lately. I have been trying to find what method is best for me. It was right in front of me all along. Roux. Yes, I'm switching to roux, I am sub12 with roux, because of my Nautilus-L5E experience, plus, I used roux as my first speedsolving method and I averaged 13 seconds then. I still fully believe that Nautilus will become popular some day, it just wasn't the method for me sadly. 
I will still be around to help people with Nautilus, and will be in the nautilus discord server, and might be helping with development and resource production


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 9, 2021)

Finally you've accepted the truth: Roux > Nautilus


----------



## voidrx (Nov 9, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Finally you've accepted the truth: Roux > Nautilus


Subjectively.


----------

